# Buying Classical Music CDs Online?



## Jordan (Sep 19, 2012)

Where is the best place to buy online if you live in the US? I am looking at Presto Music but the shipping is around $20 or so, seems a tad high. Any places that you recommend? (Other than Amazon)


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Amazon, Barnes & Noble for starters


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm not in the US so I've never bought CDs from them, but ArkivMusic might be a good option.

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/main.jsp


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Ebay, as long as you search with the *UPC*, the number code that is put below the bars. That's the best way to find cds in new condition there.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

eBay and Discogs is where I buy most of my CDs. Discogs offers the most comprehensive info on the various editions of any one album or release.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I spend a lot of time and money at Berkshire Record Outlet (broinc.com). They sell cut-outs, overstock and such at incredibly low prices.

Next up is Records International in Tucson (recordsinternational.com). He specializes in imports and obscure repertoire. New catalog every month. Prices right in line with everyone else.

If I'm looking for something old and likely out of print, it's eBay. Then on to Arkivmusic. I try to avoid Amazon as long as I can; do my part to help smaller outfits.

Finally, if you live in the NY/NJ area, a trip to Princeton Record Exchange (prex.com) is very worthwhile. You can walk out with boxes of great cds!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Amazon (new), eBay and Discogs (used)


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Amazon also has a used market. I sometimes find better prices on Amazon and sometimes on eBay. It is very strange, and not at all predictable.


----------



## SyphiliSSchubert (Sep 21, 2020)

and how were the overall experiences with those sites?
I am always worried the media would arrive damaged, especially if it is from a Box Set...I won't be able to check 100+ CD's before having to ask for a replacement.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I always used Arkivmusic. The prices might be on the high side, but the screens are very user-friendly and the service is super.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

SyphiliSSchubert said:


> and how were the overall experiences with those sites?
> I am always worried the media would arrive damaged, especially if it is from a Box Set...I won't be able to check 100+ CD's before having to ask for a replacement.


The mail can be hard on CDs, no matter the original condition or origin. Used can be highly variable, and depends a lot on the description skills of the lister. I have had "like new" that looked like ex-library, and "ex-library" that looked like "like new," and everything in between.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

SyphiliSSchubert said:


> and how were the overall experiences with those sites?
> I am always worried the media would arrive damaged, especially if it is from a Box Set...I won't be able to check 100+ CD's before having to ask for a replacement.


I have never had the actual media damaged from any place I order. What does happen from time to time is the CD jewel case gets cracked - when packed in a bubble envelope mostly. That's why I keep a large supply of empty cases on hand. Sometimes the box sets get a bit crushed but it's no problem. Berkshire does a great job of packing - as long as you understand that the cut outs will have a small notch sawed out.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Bulldog said:


> I always used Arkivmusic. The prices might be on the high side, but the screens are very user-friendly and the service is super.


My choice as well. ArkivMusic is often cheaper than Amazon, the prices don't jump around all the time, and there are sometimes good sales. Great service and easy to find what you're looking for on the site. Clearly specialized in serving classical music enthusiasts, they're a class act.


----------



## VitellioScarpia (Aug 27, 2017)

My choice is Presto Classical https://www.prestomusic.com/classical. I have used both ArkivMusic and Presto. Presto's prices are considerably better than Arkiv and I have yet to have an ordered cancelled because of sudden lack of stock which has occurred to me several times with Arkiv.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I've had good luck with Arkiv, and CDUniverse as backup....


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Another suggestion for ArkivMusic. If nothing else, it has a great search engine built into the site so you can find just about anything.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I also shop Amazon, ebay and Discogs and also use amzon.UK, High Definition Tape Transfers, Haydn House, Music Stack and Pristine Classical. HDTT, HH and Pristine are companies that reamke older recordings via CD and/or e-files.

I don't find ArkivMusic very helpful most of the time. Presto sometimes has something other places do not.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Nereffid said:


> I'm not in the US so I've never bought CDs from them, but ArkivMusic might be a good option.
> 
> http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/main.jsp


Arkiv has a great search engine but their prices are high. I think they have a deal where if you pay a flat fee for the year the rest of the shipping is "free".. As Bulldog said the service is excellent.
I don't think anyone has mentioned Berkshire Record Outlet (BRO). They sell surplus stock. Typical price is $4/CD and $6 for SACD.


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Second vote for Prestoclassical (which I used to use from Australia, so I imagine their shipments to the US would be just as efficient). A third vote for Prestoclassical, however, because for a large number of their recordings, you can download lossy and lossless electronic versions of the recordings _instead_ of purchasing physical media, usually for cheaper than the physical media would be, too.

It takes all sorts and you might be one of those not terribly keen on the idea of a strictly digital (i.e., files on a hard disk rather than physical CDs) musical collection, but it has a lot to recommend it (searchability, discoverability, accessibility for starters).


----------

